# سؤال لااهل الخبره



## ابوسلمان (17 أغسطس 2010)

.....................................................................................................


----------



## تاجرة متميزة (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سؤال لااهل الخبره*



ابوسلمان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وكل عام وانتم بخير واعاد الله علينا وعليكم هذا الشهر الفضيل اعوام مديده بصحه وعافيه
> انا عقلي شوي وبيضرب من التفكير انا عندي 100 الف واحتاج مشروع ابداء فيه مابي احطها في سياره والخرابيط هذي ابي ابداء صح وانشاءالله اني تعلمت من اغلاط غيري بس المشكله ماني لاقي المشروع الي ابداء فيه ومحتاج مساعدتكم الله يجزاكم خير واكثر الي متخوف منه >>>>>>>>> الخساره يكون ما استفدت شي من الي سويته:sm11:وكذا بيضرب المخ صح ههههههههههههههههه اسف على الايطاله .



*
اخي ... اتصل ع زوجي باذن الله تعالى يفيدك ....

0508377887 احمد عاشوور .. جدة
*


----------



## أم عايد (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سؤال لااهل الخبره*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## بسمـــــه (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سؤال لااهل الخبره*

[align=center] 
أخوي


أهم شي تسوي دراسة للمشروع اللي بتسويه

وشوف وش أكثر شي ماشي بالسوق



والله يوفقكـ ويرزقكـ
[/align]


----------



## فـــيصـــل (20 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سؤال لااهل الخبره*

تعطيني وتعال خذ ربحكـ كل شهر وبعد سنة ارجعها لكـ

هههههههههههه 

<< يحب يمزح

حبيبي مائة الف كويسة للمشروع اللي في راسي اللي بيضرب مثلكـ راسكـ

انا صراحة عندي مشروع حلو وربحة ع طووول ومضمون

انت تشوف هاليومين في كل شارع وفي كل صراف 

اعلانات تسديد قروض تدري كل اللي معه فلوس اشتغل بالموضوع هذاا

يعني تسدد قرض واحد يدخل عليكـ ربح من عشرة آلاف الى خمس طعشر الف ( بالعامية ) ههههه

خلاصة الموضوع تسوي لكـ كم اعلان واكيد من اول يوم بيجيكـ اول طلب ان شاء الله

طبعاً تشوف كم المبلغ اللي عليهـ وانت تسددهـ وتضمن حقكـ بشيكـ مصدق من الزبون وكذلكـ شيكـ مصدق أتعاب محامي في حال انهـ ما سددكـ

في اليوم التالي يسوي طلب قرض جديد ويرجع فلوسكـ وزيادة عليها اتعابكـ وتقريبا ع حسب المبلغ 

السالفة يبغالها معارف بالبنوكـ وشوي شوي بيصير مبلغكـ الدبل واشتغل على المبالغ الكبيرة وكل 

ماكبر المبلغ المسدد كل ماصارت فايدتكـ كبيرة 

جرب وصدقني ماراح تخسر رزقكـ يجيكـ لما عندكـ 

بالتوفيق ... ولا تنساني من دعواتكـ


----------



## ابوسلمان (20 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سؤال لااهل الخبره*



تاجرة متميزة قال:


> *اخي ... اتصل ع زوجي باذن الله تعالى يفيدك ....*
> 
> *0508377887 احمد عاشوور .. جدة*


 
الله يوقفك انشاء الله بتصل عليه والله يكتب الي فيه خير


----------



## ابوسلمان (20 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سؤال لااهل الخبره*



أم عايد قال:


> موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


 الله يوفقنا وياك ومشكوره على مرورك


----------



## ابوسلمان (20 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سؤال لااهل الخبره*



بسمـــــه قال:


> [align=center]
> أخوي
> 
> 
> ...


 
المشكله يااختي يابسمه مو في الدراسه المشكله مافيه مشروع ابدا فيه 
مشكوره والله يوفق ويرزق الجميع انشاءالله


----------



## ابوسلمان (20 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سؤال لااهل الخبره*



فـــيصـــل قال:


> تعطيني وتعال خذ ربحكـ كل شهر وبعد سنة ارجعها لكـ
> 
> هههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 
_والله ياخوي يافيصل مشروعك ممتاز بس ماعندي معارف بالبنك واتوقع ماتحتاج معارف لانك تضمن حقك بالشيكات بس ماتحس ان فيه مشاكل وانا اكره المشاكل حاط بيني وبينها خط احمر على العموم انا بسأل وبشوف _
_اسئل الله الي رزق الناس الاغنيا بالملعقه انه يرزقك ويرزقني بالكريك انه الواحد القادر على كل شي الله يوفقك يارب ويرزقك من واسع فضله_


----------



## فـــيصـــل (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سؤال لااهل الخبره*

انا اقصد معارف بالبنكـ لأانهم هم اللي يتعاملون مع الزبائن اكثر مني ومنكـ

يعني هم اللي بيجيبون لكـ الزبائن وغير كذا يخلصون اموركـ اول بأول 

ومثل ماقلت ممكن تشتغل من دونهم 

وعلى فكرة فيهـ مكاتب الحين تضمن لكـ حقكـ من غير ماتتعب نفسكـ هم اللي بيراكضون وراء الموضوع 

ويآخذون نسبة ......... وبالتوفيق لكـ



وللجميع


----------

